# Medical Update



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Many of you know my story about surviving cancer. (If not, you can see it here... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cancer+survivor

I just wanted to share with my Outbacker family that I had what I think will be my last round of MRIs in follow-ups for my bouts with cancer. It's been 7 years since my first cancer was diagnosed and my Urologist told me last week that my MRIs were normal and unless something drastically changed, I didn't need to come back to see him again!

So put one down in the *WIN* column.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Mark, that's GREAT news!!!!! I think you deserve wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more than *1 WIN *for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's GREAT news Mark! 









A definite cause for Celebration!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats MARK that is fantastic. Now go out and celebrate.

Keep fighting


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WooHoo! Congrats! Celebrate! It must be a very special day for you. FYI: there is another Outbacker fighting cancer (I am not a liberty to reveal name) and nearing end of treatment. It must be Outbacker determination and fight and will to go camping!





















You are truly an inspiration to the rest of us. God bless you-again!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

That is great! Glad to hear things are good.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats ... I know how hard you had to fight ... Great News !


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news...congrats!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark,
SOOOO proud you won the battle many of my relatives didn't.







Dad died with cancer, two of his sisters (one with inoperable brain tumor and one with colon cancer), and maternal grandmother died with intestinal cancer.
I was diagnosed with pre-cancerous cells (atypical endometrium) on 3 occasions, so I had the baby factory removed a year after having my youngest, as I had no desire to go down that route.
I know it's a relief to you to be cancer-free for SEVEN YEARS!!! YEA!!!
HUGS AND HUGS!!
Darlene


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
Each day is a gift and each year is a blessing when you have dealt with cancer!!!

Life is looked at in a different way!

Congratulations!!!

Linda


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This is fantastic news for sure. I think you should go camping to celebrate!

Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mark -- that's such good news. Glad you're planning on sticking around here.

Afterall, next to me, you're one of the funniest guys on here.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Afterall, next to me, you're one of the funniest guys on here


Yeah, but looks aren't everything!

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Right On!
Glad you beat it!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*F A N T A S T I C ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Great News!

I have had two MRI's in the past two weeks. So I know they are not FUN! (I'm Claustrophobic, yikes)

God Bless You!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That really is great news, Mark!
Congratulations and thank you for sharing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

What great news! I pray the rest of your life will be blessed, as well!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That really is some awesome news. I'm glad for you and your family...I'm sure they are glad this is almost behind them too.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

May God continue to bless you and your family. 
Keep the Faith my friend,
Mark


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

It is SOOOOO good to hear a great survival story.
We all know there are way too many of the other kind.

Keep up the fight!

Tammy


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Mark,

We have had to deal with this in our family, I know how hard it can be to go through. I'm certainly very happy to hear your news. Best wishes to you and yours, and like they have said, time to celebrate and go camping! (Although if you want to wait for cooler weather, that's good too)









Carl


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mark, that is wonderfull news!! Congratulations and best of luck to you!! Thanks for sharing your story, i hope we hear more stories with positive endings such as yours as science and people get closer to an uiltimate cure!! 
God Bless!!
DT


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great news Mark! One of my coworkers survived testicular cancer. He is pretty famous in these parts now...as he has billboards and his own TV commercial! (a plug for the hospital of course)

Congrats!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Mark!

What wonderful news. What a great day for you and your family.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent News Mark, very happy to hear this.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Wonderful news, Mark! Congratulations!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Mark!!! GREAT news!

Curtis


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

HEIDI


----------



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Many of you know my story about surviving cancer. (If not, you can see it here... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cancer+survivor
> 
> I just wanted to share with my Outbacker family that I had what I think will be my last round of MRIs in follow-ups for my bouts with cancer. It's been 7 years since my first cancer was diagnosed and my Urologist told me last week that my MRIs were normal and unless something drastically changed, I didn't need to come back to see him again!
> 
> ...


Mark, I just saw your post. Congratulations, it can be a darn tough road to walk.

I was diagnosed in 1963. There has been no recurrence since. 44 years free is not too bad!

Sluggo


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Mark, that's fantastic!

Time to go camping!









Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are truly an inspiration to the rest of us! thanks for sharing your struggle, determination and success with us!


----------

